# Batman Vs. Superman



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 26, 2016)

For those that have seen it, what did you think about it?


----------



## Flame (Apr 1, 2016)

just watched Batman VS Superman...











mixed feels...


the story was bit too everywhere..


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 1, 2016)

My quick review:

As a big DC fan I wanted to like it, but it was awfully scripted and forced.  Casting was the best thing about the movie, otherwise it plods along with a convoluted story.


----------



## Engert (Jul 1, 2016)

Can someone explain to my why the fuck are batman and superman fighting? 

Is it because Ben affec needs to overcompensate for his gayness?


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 1, 2016)

Why were the prisoners killing for batman?


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 2, 2016)

If you want to see a quality BvS movie, find "The Dark Knight Returns" animated versions. 2 parts, and ridiculously well done imo. DC animated universe is leagues above DC cinematic universe.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 9, 2016)

I actually enjoyed the movie. I plan to watch the extended version this weekend. My only major gripe was Batman using guns. Seriously, WTF?! Coming from Man of Steel, this was an enjoyable sequel, I'm not much of a DC person and i normally can't stand Superman but MoS changed my view of Superman and he comes off as a bit more realistic to me. BTW (Spoiler alert I guess) I LOVED the scene where they show Bruce Wayne navigate through metropolis during the final battle of Man of Steel. It was enjoyable to see Batman's POV of that fight!


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 9, 2016)

I couldn't watch the whole thing; watch less than halfway through the pirated version and stopped.  The story was extremely incoherent with many subplots that could be a movie on its own.  Ben Affleck as batman was terrible but the plot was just as bad.


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 26, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> For those that have seen it, what did you think about it?


Does superman really dead???


----------

